# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Gizlisi kalmadı

## axuliuma

Gizlisi kalmadı....................Rauf Denktaş

ğAB Türkiyeğden ne istiyor?ğ sorusunun cevabını vermek için kahin olmak gerekmiyor. Türkiyeğye ğmüzakerelerin başlayacağığ sözünü vererek ve ğek protokolü imzalamış olmanız Rum idaresini meşru hükümet olarak tanıma anlamına gelmezğ tesellisini de esirgemeyerek Ek Protokolü imzalatmış olanlar şimdi açıkça Türkiyeğden Kıbrıs Rum idaresi ile ilişkilerini süratle normalleştirmesini beklemektedirler. 

Rum idaresi ile ilişkileri normalleştirmenin anlamı da gayet açıktır. Konu ile ilgili herhangi bir şüphe kalmaması için de AB yetkilileri Türkiyeğye ğEk Protokolü süratle Meclisten geçir; sakın ola Rum idaresini Kıbrıs meselesi halledilinceye kadar tanımayacağım şeklindeki deklarasyonunu da Meclisten geçirmeye kalkışmağ ihtarında bulunmaktadırlar.

Türkiye ğucu açıkğ bir yolda ğtam üyeğ olmayı hayal ederek yola devam ederken ABğnin benzer çıkarları tekrarlanacaktır. Türkiye 10-20 yıl sürecek bir yolculuğun başında Kıbrısğtan elini ayağını çekmek, Rumğu ğmeşru Kıbrıs Hükümetiğ olarak ğtanımasa da tanımış olmakğ gibi bir durumla karşı karşıya kalacaktır.
ABğnin Türkiyeğye tam üyelik vermeyeceğini bilmek için de kehanete gerek yoktur. Açık konuşuyorlar. ğMüslümanlığınız bir yana, nüfus olarak hazmedemeyeceğimiz kadar fazlasınız; ekonomik açıdan da zorluklarınız varğ diyorlar ve bu nedenlerle de açıkça ğserbest dolaşım konusunda 20 - 30 yıllık derogasyonlarımızın (yasaklarımızın) kalıcı olması da gündemdedirğ diyebiliyorlar. Bunun Türkçesi ğsizi içimize alsak da özel muameleye tabi ikinci sınıf üye olarak alacağızğ dır. Bu kadar açık sözlülük karşısında içimizde hala ğtam üye olacağızğ düşüncesinde olanlar varsa, bunu bunların çok iyi niyetlerine veya ğAB kara sevdasığ nedeniyle gerçekleri göremeyecek hale gelmiş olmalarına atfetmek gerekecektir.

Türkiyeğnin önüne koydukları üyelik şartlarını başka hiç bir üyenin önüne koymamışlardır. Sebebi sorulduğunda yine gayet açık konuşmaktadırlar. ğAvrupağda % 80 halk Türkiyeğnin üyeliğine kuşku ile bakmaktadır. Bunları tatmin etmek için bu şartları ileri sürüyoruzğ diyorlar. Fransa daha da açık konuşmuş ve Türkiyeğnin üyeliğini halkın oyuna sunma kararı almıştır. AB - Türkiye Karma Parlamento Grubu Eşbaşkanı Joost Lagendjikğin 19 Aralıkğta Cumhuriyet gazetesinde çıkan açıklamasında Lagendjik, Papadopulos hükümetinin çıkarmakta olduğu engellerden şikayet ettikten sonra ğher seferinde 24-1 oyla işler yürümüyor. Bu konuda ABğnin etkili ülkelerinin - Fransa, İngiltere, Almanyağnın - Papadopulosğa dur demeleri gerekiyorğ demiyorlar. ğFransa, bir takım sorunları Rumlar üzerinden yürütmeyi tercih ediyor. İngiltere, Kıbrısğtaki üsleri nedeniyle çekingen davranıyor. Almanyağda ise iktidar değiştiğ diyor.

Lagendjikğe göre ğKıbrıs sorunu her konuyu zorlaştırıyor.ğ O halde ABğnin beklentisi ne? üye olmak için Türkiyeğnin bu zoru kolaylaştırması. Türkiye ne yapıyor? KKTC hükümetinden işleri kolaylaştırması için toprakla ilgili yasa geçirmesini sağlıyor. İşleri kolaylaştırmak için çareler aramaya devam ediyor. Nereye kadar? Ucu açık yolun sonuna gelip Türkiyeğnin tam üye yapılmayacağını görünceye kadar! Ancak tam üyelik ümidi ile verilenleri geri almak mümkün olmayacak. Bu arada başta elden çıkacak olan galiba Kıbrıs olacak...

----------

